# Macs



## ScaredOfHeightsLD (May 15, 2006)

Hey everyone, I am a devout mac user and never leave for a show without my trusty powerbook by my side. The question I have is: I always see Broadway shows with macs and read about designers who won't leave home without one, what software is there that runs on macs, with the exception of Vectorworks. It seems like much of the major lighting software(ESP Vision, WYSIWYG, etc) only runs on PC. Any suggestions as to how I can continue to get the most out of my mac?


----------



## Footer (May 15, 2006)

Lightwright!.... final cut pro.... John McKernon is a devoted mac user and he is really pushing the industry in the mac world


----------



## propmonkey (May 15, 2006)

im pretty sure wyswyg runs on mac


----------



## chieftfac (May 15, 2006)

Hey, I use maclux pro

http://www.macluxpro.com

It's not wysiwyg, but I like it.


----------



## koncept (May 16, 2006)

virtualpc, its a mac program the lets you load up a pc operating system and any pc program (i have not used it in almost 5 years so im not sure on the details any more)


----------



## Footer (May 17, 2006)

koncept said:


> virtualpc, its a mac program the lets you load up a pc operating system and any pc program (i have not used it in almost 5 years so im not sure on the details any more)



its rather useless if you are wanting to use an processor intensive program (like most "pro" apps are).... though the world of mac and pc is now blurring with the intel dual core lines....


----------



## bdesmond (May 17, 2006)

Footer4321 said:


> its rather useless if you are wanting to use an processor intensive program (like most "pro" apps are).... though the world of mac and pc is now blurring with the intel dual core lines....



These are the ones that run bootcamp? Get an XP Pro license if you have one of these Intel Macs and you're set to do either.

Personally I never leave the office without my Dell D600, but, my job is based around being a Windows admin.


----------



## FxDrew (Jun 1, 2006)

Some software I've found really helpful.

Quicktime Pro with iSight camera- I use it when sitting FOH to record rehearsals so I can go back and refrence it for cueing. 

Curio- For those scatterbrained designers. It's a program that allows you to sort your creative ideas. It offers a 5,000 by 5,000 pixel workspace. Drag and drop photos, sound files, documents onto the workspace to track your ideas (it can even embed the file so when you burn the whole Curio project onto a disk, it's self contained). Another cool feature is the internal linking capabilites. You can make a link in one idea space to another page/place.

AudioXplorer- For all your audio spectrum analyzing needs

Amadeus- Live recording at a birate you can set

iView Media Pro- It's a media indexing program for Video/photo/Audio. You can then print or export your catalog to print or others using the free iView viewing software downloadable from their site (this is cross platform)

Keynote and Apple Remote Desktop- If you're trying to do Digital Lighting a cheap way, make your show in Keynote and put it on a mac. Use Apple Remote Desktop to trigger the cues remotely (even over a wireless network). I did a low-budget-one-time-deal show this way using 4 macs (three macs driving Video screens and a little 12-inch ibook running Remote Desktop to trigger over 50 video cues). 

side note... I just saw screen shots of Microsofts new OS 'Vista'. TOTAL MAC OS RIP OFF.... ok... that's all


----------

